
In-memory database provider Redis Labs raises $44M - evanweaver
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/21/in-memory-database-provider-redis-labs-raises-44m/
======
evanweaver
Curious to hear about anybody's experiences using the Redis Enterprise
product.

